# [SOLVED] CPu usage 100% when playing game



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

Theres a new online game that released yesterday called dragonNest SEA, i having a high cpu usage when playing that game..when it reached 100%, my laptop will shutdown.. I done many ways to solve this problem like, update my drivers(graphic, motherboard chipset,sound card), i formated my laptop twice with 32bits and 64bits, i also adjust my graphic setting to the lower and high performance, i also used Riva Tuner to set up my Nvidia setting too and my processes only running less than 10 processes .. but still nth changed, still keep having high cpu usage..The weird things is my friend laptop didnt shut down even he having a normal laptop spec especially his RAM only 1GB ddr2 and he still can play it without any problem but his cpu usage also high but its doesnt shut down.. Anyone here can solve my problem ?? I already searched all the forum that related with high peformance when playing game and some of information related with high cpu usage but non of them are worked for me.. i hope i found solution at here..

this my laptop spec:
4GB RAM DDR3;
Nvidia GeFORce G105M;
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T6600 @2.20GHz;
windows 7;


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

Have you checked the CPU temp?
As they get hotter they slow themselves down so the usage will appear to rise, then finally shut off.
Use Speccy System Information
to view the CPU and other available temps.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

This is the summary that i get after i open the game for less than 5min.. I getting tired changing the thermal paste for this month... any other idea?
------------------------------------------------------------
Summary
Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
CPU
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz 42 °C
Penryn 45nm Technology
RAM
4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 399MHz (6-6-6-15)
Motherboard
Acer Aspire 4736 (uPGA-478) 82 °C
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
NVIDIA GeForce G 105M 
Hard Drives
488GB TOSHIBA TOSHIBA MK5055GSX ATA Device (SATA) 47 °C
Optical Drives
HUAWEI Mass Storage USB Device
TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C ATA Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

Go to your task manager and find out what programs are running and how many are running. From there you can determine what programs are using up all your CPU. Also look into the programs that start when your computer starts they will decrease performance.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

whut i can see from the task manager the program that mostly used my cpu usage is the only the game that i played.. it used up 60 above cpu usage..


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

How many other programs are running in the background?


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

total program that running is 35 processes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

Click the 'Show processes from all users' box at the bottom left of the Processes tab in Task Manager to see the rest of the running processes, then click the CPU column header to re-order the list. The highest usage will be at the top of the list. Post back with the names of all the processes that are above 00 in the CPU column while the game is running.

Acer Aspire 4736 (uPGA-478) 82 °C

If this is your CPU, it's too hot. Reapply some fresh thermal paste.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

As other users have stated, your CPU may be too hot and therefore its speed is greatly reduced.

Also, see if your anti-virus program has a gaming mode. Some programs have different settings for gaming which both speed up game performance and prevent network issues as well as reducing the amount of processing power it requires.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

total is 47 processes..
audiodg.exe = 01;
csrss.exe = 01;
DragonNest.exe = (minimum50)
global Broadband.exe = 0.1;
services..exe = 0.1;
system Idle Process = 66;
speccy64.exe = 01;

So i need to reapply the thermal paste again for 2rd time? i mean only for this month..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

It seems that the Laptop is getting too hot and not the CPU
when I say laptop I mean the motherboard
to solve the issue you need to get a good cooling pad for your laptop


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



GreenLightPC said:


> As other users have stated, your CPU may be too hot and therefore its speed is greatly reduced.
> 
> Also, see if your anti-virus program has a gaming mode. Some programs have different settings for gaming which both speed up game performance and prevent network issues as well as reducing the amount of processing power it requires.


I tried to run the game when the laptop is freshly and cleaned formated.. i already format twice for today.. so i didnt install any anti virus


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

If you have already been applying the paste then as the aboveposted said, you need to cool your laptop.

Ensure that all vents are uncovered and check fro dust, if there is dust in them use a low powered vacuum cleaner to suck some dust out (keep a few cm from the vent to prevent damage) then finish off with some compressed air.

Also ensure your laptop is on a hard surface during use, this can be anything - a table, a tray... anything that is hard and flat. Doing this is more cost effective than a specialist cooling pad


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



RockmasteR said:


> It seems that the Laptop is getting too hot and not the CPU
> when I say laptop I mean the motherboard
> to solve the issue you need to get a good cooling pad for your laptop


How to know its a good cooling pad that suit for my laptop? yea from whut i see from speccy, the motherboard is getting heated..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*

I see you posted about redoing the paste, did the cooler have a second heatsink over another chip with a thermal pad?


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



GreenLightPC said:


> If you have already been applying the paste then as the aboveposted said, you need to cool your laptop.
> 
> Ensure that all vents are uncovered and check fro dust, if there is dust in them use a low powered vacuum cleaner to suck some dust out (keep a few cm from the vent to prevent damage) then finish off with some compressed air.
> 
> Also ensure your laptop is on a hard surface during use, this can be anything - a table, a tray... anything that is hard and flat. Doing this is more cost effective than a specialist cooling pad


yea time i change the thermal, i will a vacuum to suck the dust that maybe left.. about the surface, my laptop is always on the hard surface table + my table always cleaned.. i nearly think about to took off all the casing for my laptop and used it witout using any casing.. maybe it more cooler:grin:


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



wrench97 said:


> I see you posted about redoing the paste, did the cooler have a second heatsink over another chip with a thermal pad?


Nope everytime i put the new thermal paste, i will make sure its cleaned wihtout any old paste left over it


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



aquilina said:


> yea time i change the thermal, i will a vacuum to suck the dust that maybe left.. about the surface, my laptop is always on the hard surface table + my table always cleaned.. i nearly think about to took off all the casing for my laptop and used it witout using any casing.. maybe it more cooler:grin:


lol, if all else fails, sit in your fridge when gaming :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPu usage 100% when playing game*



aquilina said:


> Nope everytime i put the new thermal paste, i will make sure its cleaned wihtout any old paste left over it


Some of them have a cooler with 1 heat sink that sits on the CPU with thermal paste, but a second heat sink on the chipset with a thicker thermal pad if you use paste there will be a gap between the to because the way it is designed it needs the thickness of the pad.
If your heat sink is only on the CPU does not cool the chipset then the issue is not the CPU cooler as the cpu temp is fine.


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

-Solved- Thankx btw for the guide


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to see you solved the issue, enjoy your games :smile:


----------

